# HIIT for Type 1



## Shay93 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi

I have the fitness bug. I never thought I’d get it but I love working out since starting HIIT work outs. They keep me motivated and I finish the workout feeling like I’ve achieved and pushed myself.

I have noticed my sugars rise a fair bit . I’m not sure how to prevent this happening.

How do you prevent your glucose rising after exercise? I’ve read to have a glucose tab and it means your body won’t release sugar from your liver causing it to rise.

It will be nice to see how people cope with their after exercise increase


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 7, 2018)

I go running quite hard and fast at lunchtime. After a lot of trial and error I take 1.5u insulin before running! Counterintuitive and scary I know, but otherwise I end up with BG of 18! I started off by having a biscuit and insulin before running, which helped a bit, but needed more insulin still to prevent the highs, so in the end I stopped the biscuit! Never tried HIIT but the effects might be similar. Glad to hear you enjoy it so much, persevere with the BGs and keep lots of records and you'll get it sorted in the end. Oh, and keep hypo treatment handy, obviously! Good luck!


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi @Shay93 

I also notice a BG spike with high intensity exercise, yet not with moderate intensity or low intensity. 

As already mentioned by @Pigeon, you have the option of bolusing to compensate for the anticipated rise, although the peak effects of the insulin are usually circa 90 minutes post injection, so unless you bolus and wait - you may well (likely) spike high and then crash low after. 

One other method could be to eat (and bolus as normal) and exercise somewhere between 2-5 hours of taking that injection. Bolus insulin hangs around for quite a while in the body and becomes more efficient with exercise. So you may find that doing this reduces your BG spike somewhat, with less chance of hypos. 

Either method should help you minimise those highs  The other option would be to follow the HIIT with a decent warm down. That will help to naturally reduce BG and hopefully dampen the adrenaline response that you find is driving your BG's high post workout.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2018)

Someone else mentioned the warm down to me recently.  I haven’t tried that as yet, but I too am trying different strategies to address the highs I get after one hour of badminton.  So I am really pleased that yo started this post.  I did try the eat something after to trick the liver so that it didn’t do a dump of glucose but forgot to do some insuiln to go with it.  Next time did it with insulin and that worked better, but still a correction needed afterwards.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 10, 2018)

Have you looked at Runsweet?


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 10, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Someone else mentioned the warm down to me recently.  I haven’t tried that as yet, but I too am trying different strategies to address the highs I get after one hour of badminton.  So I am really pleased that yo started this post.  I did try the eat something after to trick the liver so that it didn’t do a dump of glucose but forgot to do some insuiln to go with it.  Next time did it with insulin and that worked better, but still a correction needed afterwards.


I see you're a pumper from your signature, do TBR's implemented an hour or two in advance not help?


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi. I noticed this a few years ago when on the treadmill for 20/30 mins run before other exercise. I was attending a dafne type course at the time. I mentioned this to one of the nurses, who coincidentally then bumped into one of the Runsweet founders somewhere and asked him. So, I was advised to have a couple of pastilles (or similar) 5-10 mins into run...and hey presto this works for me. Whether it will work for you I don't know, we're all different, but it might be worth a try. Good luck...and enjoy the HIIT.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2018)

RoyalBlood said:


> I see you're a pumper from your signature, do TBR's implemented an hour or two in advance not help?


I have tried a gradual reduction in basal insulin, which I do for other types of activity. However for just an hour of more intense activity I have not found that this works, so far.  Just looking for a variety of options and logging what happens and adapting until I eventually find a way.  All suggestions are good and I know that some are better for pumpers than MDI, so thanks for the thought.


----------

